# sunglasses



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Need a new pair....

I suit large glasses. My previous pair was Ray Ban aviators with the gold frame and green glass. Apparently they suit my face.
Seem to have lost them on my last house move :-|

Fancied something different, any sugestions? I look stupid in those wrap or thin framed ones. So not them.

Happy to spend up to £150


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

It's not sunny enough often enough to warrant spending that much on sunnies up in Scotland :lol:

I think the best thing to do is go to somewhere like sunglasses hut, or house of fraser/john lewis and just try on a load of different types till you find a pair that suit you.

I look daft in aviators and small framed ones.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

RSSTT said:


> It's not sunny enough often enough to warrant spending that much on sunnies up in Scotland :lol:
> 
> I think the best thing to do is go to somewhere like sunglasses hut, or house of fraser/john lewis and just try on a load of different types till you find a pair that suit you.
> 
> I look daft in aviators and small framed ones.


Yea but id take them abroad too.

Didnt think it was possible to look daft in aviators


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

I would say go look at the Oakley frog skin. Bit like the old RayBan wayfarers. You can get some amazing lens and frame combos. I paid £119 for mine about a year ago.

Everyone time I wear them people strangers stop and ask me the place I got them. Do go check them out.

These are what I have
http://uk.oakley.com/products/6829/2742 ... A-_-03-289

Or try some Oakley Holbrook's
http://uk.oakley.com/products/6497/28883


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Oakley Holbrook's are pretty descent, and you can get interchangeable frames/lenses if you want to make then individual to you.

I got a pair of the Shaun White signature ones through my ex-g/f who works for Oakley (€35 instead of about €125 - gotta love staff discount!)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I got myself a pair or rayban RB6238 prescription glasses with auto tint coating. 8)


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

I really want some of these but cant justify spending that much.

http://www.rxsport.co.uk/products/Oakle ... tAodTnIAtw


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

kevbeans said:


> I really want some of these but cant justify spending that much.
> 
> http://www.rxsport.co.uk/products/Oakle ... tAodTnIAtw


Ouch, spensive....

Mullum would love these


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Talking of Mullums carbon fetish, I have the Oakley Jupiter Factory Lites:

http://uk.oakley.com/products/7026/26951









Carbon arms, aluminium frames and titanium hinges - they're built like a tank.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Volcom said:


> I would say go look at the Oakley frog skin. Bit like the old RayBan wayfarers. You can get some amazing lens and frame combos. I paid £119 for mine about a year ago.


They say on their site that they're using the original tooling for these - I hope they've redesigned the hinges, because these failed all the time on the original Frogskins. I went through about 4 arms on mine and it was a known issue. This was about 20 years ago though.

<edit> answered my own question:


> the hinges on the re-released models are beveled rather than cylindrical in order to improve strength and flex


The original 80's Frogskins had a metal hinge, then in the 90's they moved to a plastic hinge that was designed to separate the arm from the frame if you sat on your glasses to protect them - ironically this is the hinge that had the failure problem.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Oakley Flak Jacket, just over £100 in most airports


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You should post a mugshot Brian so we could all have a go with Photoshop posts and see which looks best for you 

Make sure they have a good UV filter - I'm sure cheap ones damage your eyes in bright sunshine.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Another vote for Oakley Jupiter - I've got Jupiter Squared like these below (although mine have a gloss black frame rather than matte). Really comfortable and great value. Got mine half price in a closing down sale 

http://www.sunglasses-shop.co.uk/oakley ... 35563.aspx

Loads of different combos too


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Chickened out and ordered another pair of Ray Bans. 

http://www.shadestation.co.uk/Ray-Ban-S ... sizeanchor


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This will have to do...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

I'd love to wear normal sized bins but I've got a head the size of a peanut so everything looks ridiculous. On the upside I can legitimately get away with child's glasses.
Current do faves are scaled down Ray ban lookalikes. £3 or thereabouts from Sainsbury.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

John-H said:


> This will have to do...


 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm a bit of a sunglasses whore, my current pair are Oakley holbrook, my previous were rayban new wayfarer and rayban aviator carbon edition. Will probably get some new ones next month but don't know what yet


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

John-H said:


> This will have to do...


Ha ha ha

I have a pair of ray bans which are my newest pair and I'll be taking care of! For 9 years I've had a pair of channel aviators which were stupid expensive I've have the lenses changed 3 times and all the swarovski crystals have fallen out so those are my throw around pair now lol

Got a couple of pairs of oakleys and police to 

J
Xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

My gold Ray Ban aviators arrived today, even got 2 rhubarb and custard sweets I the box :lol:

Top marks to the shade station!


----------

